# Rythmik LV12-R veres SVS PB-2000



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I wonder how close the performance is of the Rythmik LV12-R verses that of the SVS PB-2000? I say close because the amp on the SVS has easily twice the power of the Rythmik.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Without knowing how the DSP was tuned, along with the efficiency rating and TS parameters of the respective drivers, the amps power rating is of little value when trying to draw any meaningful conclusions I'm afraid. It's a holistic equation really.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

theJman said:


> Without knowing how the DSP was tuned, along with the efficiency rating and TS parameters of the respective drivers, the amps power rating is of little value when trying to draw any meaningful conclusions I'm afraid. It's a holistic equation really.


Thanks J.... I'm wondering what your gut is telling you?


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

If these were my only two choices, based on found data, the PB-2000 wins out on depth of extension and due to the larger amplifier of the PB-2000, at max continuous levels and then turned down -3dB which equals a halving of power demand, I would expect the PB-2000 to have less distortion and more headroom.

Disclosure: we have two Rythmik FV15HPs. And at this price, I'd also be looking at a PSA XV15.

In the end, expectedly, the choice will depend on how high up the sonic food chain one wants to go with their subwoofer purchase. Two subs being better than one. Both are good subs. I doubt either will disappoint. In the end, doubt is a powerful tool and I would expect will depend on your budget and how deep your pockets are.


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

Of these two subs, which do you think will perform the better with music? My interest is more in sound quality rather than total SPL output. I wonder if anyone yet has been able to do a direct comparison between these two models?


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

If I were in it just for music, I'd go with the LV12R because one has a bit more control and unless expecting to be reproducing 16Hz notes such as what is produced by a pipe organ, depth of extension is not important as it is with Home Theater. IIRC, a double bass guitar only goes to 31.5Hz. The constant servo technology feedback and the tunable nature of the FV15HP, expectedly will give tighter/more desirable musical qualities.

The problem, at this price level, one is expecting a great deal of these subwoofers and there's an excellent chance one will run into disappointment. In my opinion, true musical bliss will be found in the subwoofers that use the more expensive drivers such as what one would find in higher end sealed subwoofers such as a pair of SB-2000 or a pair of high end sealed Rythmik subwoofers.

My understanding, sealed subs for smaller rooms and depth of extension.

...........................ported subs for larger rooms and output.

Higher end drivers, amplifiers with higher output so the amplifier isn't going be driven into distortion and features which allow one to better tune the sub to match the acoustics of the listening venue. It never hurts to have high end EQ'g capabilities such as what one will expectedly find in a XT32/SubEQ HT equipped AVR and have at their disposal, an up and running copy of REW so as to be able to see the interaction of the subwoofer's output with the acoustics of the listening room.

Just saying, quality sound does not start and end with the simple addition of a quality subwoofer.

Bear123 posted this review link for the PB-2000

And theJman did a review of the LV12R.


----------

